# high end opteron vs fx



## Hell's Gamer (Sep 14, 2008)

I am seeking information on clock speed vs cache size i have received very mixed things from different sites. I am looking at the opteron 8000 series+ vs athlon 64 fx 74. The differences i see are clock seed which fx wins hands down and opteron has the higher caches speed by far. Now i have a tyan motherboard that has 1207 pin socket. Need help really stupid with this lol.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I can't go into detail right now nor can I trawl the web looking for links for the lack of time at my disposal but the cache mainly benefits large database, server and gaming applications. The cache speed on the above two are synchronized to the clock speed. The FX lineup is faster than any older Opteron (not faster than quad-core Opteron though).


----------

